# wolf fish



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

i was wondering if anybody tried this it would be so sweet


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

no it wouldn't actually. The Wolf would just gulp the pinky instantaneously, and there would be nothing to see. A wolf fish biting into a grown rat and releasing a bloody cloud complete with oozing slashed-up organs, on the other hand, would provide immense entertainment. Unfortunately, the likelihood of a wolf fish biting into a grown rat is not as high as you'd like to think.

however, one fellow did pull it off with a red snakehead.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showforum=109


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

need password


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

that is a sweet vid i saw it before the pinkie never stood a chance


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pinkies are baby mice, and the mice fed to the snakehead were NOT babies


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

ive tried with my h aiamra.... shes ina pond so whenever something hits the water she goes nuts.... needless to sya i sat there with my cam for 30 mins watching a 4in mouse swimm... she took it down but only 2 bites probably 2/3 went down first bite... shes 11-12in long


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

i wanna see it, but needs password


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

it says the pw on the thing right below if you look









and the vid dont work anymore

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showforum=86

go here and look at the top


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

contact piranha45x on AIM and ill send it to you


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

firepisser8104 said:


> i wanna see it, but needs password
> [snapback]821726[/snapback]​










im not telling you


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

meanie.. i wanna see the movie too


----------

